# New addition



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

Just got our newest addition, he's 3 months old and was rescued from a home that didn't take very good care of him! Poor thing had ear mites and being his 2nd day, he is very timid and shaky. Hoping he will warm up, and seems like he is!

The owner said she shaved him and that's why his coat is shorter, do you think he is purebred maltese or mix? His fur is very silky soft, but the length for his age makes me wonder. Anyone have an opinion on being purebred or not?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Poor little one. What's his name? Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww he s so sweet! Welcome so glad you joined!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing him. God bless you and him.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He's so cute!
He looks quite a bit older than 3 months to me.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

He looks like a very cute Maltese to me. Thanks for rescuing him.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

He is so handsome! So glad you were able to give him a good home-- once he settles in, I'm sure you will be repaid a million times over with all the puppy kisses you could ever want!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

so glad you were able to take him! I agree with Orla - he looks older than 3 mos. how big is he?


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

Ya i agree, he does look older than 3 months but pictures sometimes make them look larger than they really are. He looks sweet though! What did you name your new little one? Hes precious.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

What a sweet little one, so glad you're able to take care of him and give him the attention and love he deserves . I'm sure soon enough he'll warm up to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

He's 2 lbs. Do you think he's purebred or is it hard to tell?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Purebred or not, he's definitely a cutie. Thank you for rescuing him, I'm sure he'll give you lots of love in return.
I agree that he looks older than 3 months - his muzzle is quite long for this age. But maybe it's the matter of the photo or his haircut. Otherwise he looks like pure Malt to me. Maybe you can show other photo to compare?


----------



## LuvMyMalties (Sep 29, 2011)

His teeth look adult. Doesn't have his puppy teeth anymore. Do Maltese have adult teeth by 3 months? I'm wondering if he is older, but he's so timid it's hard to tell since he doesn't play like a puppy. His fur is super silky and soft but I know he could be mixed with chihuahua or something else and still have Maltese traits. Just curious. I'm Also hoping he will warm up and not be so scared. Whatever happened in his past must have really spooked him!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh he is very cute! The picture does make him look bigger but if he is only two pounds as you say, then maybe he is only three months. In any case, thank you for rescuing him. I am sure he will blossom in your love and care!


----------

